# GPS modgule not responding!!!



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Why??!! I have this problem from time to time and I don't know why. Buddy took the boat a few weeks back and had to use the trolling motor battery to start the motor up. The main was dead. After fishing a few hours the gps went out on the way in. I checked the wirering and even recrimped the 2 ground wires from the unit and nothing. Any info on this problem?


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

well it could be your battry is getting week or has some dead sells . or you have a bad terminator on the nema system . i had the same problem with my 111 lowrance . and both the battery and a terminator was bad


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks. What is a terminator your talking about? I forgot to mention I have a Lms-480. I'm headed out right now to the garage to check it out again.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Is your gps antenna a lgc 2000. Lowrance has had problems with this puck.
May have to upgrade to a lgc3000 or 4000 I believe it is.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

It was a fuse. Duh!!! Sometimes its the little things that get overlooked. Thanks guys.


----------

